# Introduction of the 997 in Houston



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Just came back from a by invitation only from Momentum and Advantage Porsches to see the introduction of the new 997 at Rouge Restaurant, Houston. The event was hosted by Porsche CCA Houston. Disappointed that the event was more hipped than substance. Everyone was studded up except me who was wearing a polo and shorts with my vans because that's the only way I could survive in the hot humid Houston weather. There were a black Carrera GT and a black 997 Carrera S on display in the front parking lot. Too bad I didn't have my camera a picture of the GT so I used my $20 cheapo which I kept in my car. There were an abudent of Cayenne in various configurations, and a Boxters also. A guy came in his red Ferrari and a couple came in a black Maserati, beaming. They had their cars valeted a few feet from the dropoff point. :rofl: A few came in their BMWs. I sipped through a couple glasses of "fine wine" from Chile and I then left. It was ironic to see people standing in line waiting for their car from the valets who were hustling to retrieve the owners' car, which were only a few feet away. A non-believer in valet like me simply walk to the street and drove mine away. The best part of the introduction was the free wine. The hors d'oeuvres were terrible, must have been some disgusting expensive caviar.


----------

